# presentazione e descrizione di gentoo

## Massimo_Beast

buon giorno a tutti!!! sono massimo ed ho 17 anni,  mi sono molto incuriosito di questa distro Gentoo.

vorrei sapere da voi ( oltre che da wikipedia) com è questa distribuzione , le caratteristiche fondamentali , i punti di forza , perchè scegliere gentoo ansi che un altra distribuzione.

vorrei inoltre sapere della cosa che più mi interessa (il gestore pacchetti) poichè penso che in una distro , oltre alle sciocchezze ( bellezza ec....) sia la cosa principale.

cordiali saluti

massimo[/i]

----------

## Onip

gentoo è una meta-distribuzione basata sui sorgenti.

Ciò significa che ognuno, praticamente, si cuce addosso il proprio linux in base alle esigenze che ha. Infatti, compilando a partire dai sorgenti ogni pacchetto, è possibile abilitare\disabilitare le caratteristiche che ci servono oppure no e applicare patch personalizzate ai sorgenti rispetto a come li rilasciano i suoi developers.

In pratica gentoo ti fornisce tutto un insieme di strumenti per

reperire i sorgenti

compilarli

installarli nel sistema

in modo da avere esattamente quello che vuoi, il tutto in maniera abbastanza automatica.

emerge, il package manager di gentoo (uno dei, in realtà), infatti, leggendo "le istruzioni" che sono scritte in determinati file chiamati ebuild gestisce tutta la faccenda. Così come su una debian-based qualunque daresti un

```
# apt-get install gnuplot
```

su gentoo basta un

```
# emerge gnuplot
```

 e lui penserà ad eseguire i passi sopra elencati.

Oltre a tutto questo ci sono molta documentazione ufficiale e moltissima semi-ufficiale sul wiki, e una comunità disponibile e preparata.

Quali sono i lati negativi? Prima di tutto il tempo. Ci vuole molto tempo a compilare i pacchetti ed anche a mantenere il sistema coerente dopo l'aggiornamento di librerie fondamentali. Secondariamente gli automatismi: qui se installi apache poi te lo devi configurare a mano, non c'è un wizard point n'click, ed, eventualmente, aggiungerlo all'avvio del sistema se ti serve.

----------

## Massimo_Beast

emerge, il package manager di gentoo (uno dei, in realtà)

quando mi hai detto questo  , sognifica che esistono altri sistemi di gestione pacchetti?

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Ci vuole molto tempo a compilare i pacchetti ed anche a mantenere il sistema coerente dopo l'aggiornamento di librerie fondamentali.

 

purtroppo, questo è un difetto ogni giorno meno evidente.

secondo me, oramai da almeno un paio d'anni, gentoo ha portato i propri strumenti di gestione ad un livello di affidabilità piuttosto soddisfacente.

perché dico purtroppo? perché quasi non ci si rende più conto della dimensione di ciò che portage offre ai propri utenti: l'installazione di un pacchetto gentoo è un'operazione molto diversa da qualunque altra installazione.

non tanto per l'uso diretto dei sorgenti, quanto per il grado elevato di personalizzazione consentita (che è la vera ragione da cui nasce l'esigenza di usare i sorgenti).

```
cloc3@aspi2 ~ $ eix www-servers/apache|head   -n3|tail -n1|wc -w

77

```

per il solo pacchetto apache, puoi selezionare 77 opzioni di installazione diverse.

eppure, oramai è sufficientemente facile gestire, con gli strumenti attuali, la coerenza interna del sistema.

allora, se vuoi capire cosa è una metadistribuzione, se vuoi capire come è strutturato internamente un sistema operativo (senza necessariamente iscriverti a una facoltà universitaria), se desideri installare in un modo pulito nuovi programmi ancora fuori dalle distribuzioni ufficiali (supersperimentali o magari scritti da te), e se vuoi, allo stesso tempo, usare una linuxBox efficente e stabile, costruita con le tue mani, gentoo è un'ottima scelta per te.

 :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  a mantenere il sistema coerente dopo l'aggiornamento di librerie fondamentali.

 

questa non l'ho capita, ti riferisci a qualcosa in particolare? gcc? glibc? non vedo molta difficoltà per gli upgrade...

----------

## Massimo_Beast

molto bene , installerò gentoo , mi attira proprio , già mi vedo a scrivere una marea di codici per una semplice installazione.....mi garba molto  :Laughing: 

dunque , ho un processore intel core 2 quod , devo scaricarmi la iso di amd64 o ia64?

----------

## Onip

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> questa non l'ho capita, ti riferisci a qualcosa in particolare? gcc? glibc? non vedo molta difficoltà per gli upgrade...

 

L'ultimo esempio è perl. L'aggiornamento di perl in se richiede poco tempo, il successivo perl-cleaner a me ha fatto ricompilare un centinaio di pacchetti, per non parlare dei precedenti con libpng o con l'upgrade del compilatore.

Per carità niente che non si risolva con l'invocazione di un paio di comandi in più del solito e la lettura di qualche log di emerge, ma comunque il tempo passa... Un buon compromesso è l'utilizzo delle preserved-libs, così almeno uno non si ritrova a piedi, ma portage-2.2 non è ancora stabile e la gestione del problema da parte di portage-2.1 è ancora un po' troppo user dipendente: uno deve sfogliarsi i log per sapere che c'è stato un upgrade e poi rimuoversi a mano i vecchi .so.

Ribadisco, niente di "difficile" una volta capito il meccanismo, ma abbastanza time-consuming.

Comunque, io sto sempre con gentoo, mi piace; semplicemente cercavo di offrire un'analisi onesta della questione.

----------

## bender86

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

> molto bene , installerò gentoo , mi attira proprio , già mi vedo a scrivere una marea di codici per una semplice installazione.....mi garba molto :lol: 
> 
> dunque , ho un processore intel core 2 quod , devo scaricarmi la iso di amd64 o ia64?

 

amd64.

Usa la documentazione ufficiale, non fidarti di guide su altri siti.

Esistono altri package manager, ma per il momento limitati a quello di default.

----------

## Onip

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

> emerge, il package manager di gentoo (uno dei, in realtà)
> 
> quando mi hai detto questo  , sognifica che esistono altri sistemi di gestione pacchetti?

 

Diciamo che emerge è, in qualche modo, lo standard. O comunque quello che è incluso di partenza negli stage3. Ma ce ne sono altri; il più completo è senz'altro paludis.

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

> molto bene , installerò gentoo , mi attira proprio , già mi vedo a scrivere una marea di codici per una semplice installazione.....mi garba molto  

 

In realtà non si tratta di "scrivere" tanto, ma di scrivere cose sensate. In particolare non ci sono tool troppo automatici, ad esempio la tabella delle partizioni ( /etc/fstab ) o il file di configurazione del bootloader te li devi smazzare a mano, proprio perchè ognuno si fa la gentoo come meglio crede. Comunque è tutto ampiamente spiegato nel manuale e nella documentazione, quindi cerca di avere pazienza e leggere bene le istruzioni (e capirle) prima di battere caratteri a caso sulla tastiera che altrimenti rischi veramente di non riuscire ad installare.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*    a mantenere il sistema coerente dopo l'aggiornamento di librerie fondamentali. 
> 
> questa non l'ho capita

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ecco perché dicevo purtroppo.

tu guarda quale specie di veterano si è completamente dimenticato cosa sia un update   :Laughing: 

 *tagliaIncolla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cloc3@s939 ~ $ genlop -lt|head -n3
> 
>  * app-portage/gentoolkit
> ...

 

----------

## Massimo_Beast

scusate la domanda un pò sciocca

devo vedere su quale Hd installare gentoo , poichè ho 4 HD , lo vorrei installare su quello da 320GB , ma non sò se è un sda , sdb....

quale comando uso?

----------

## lucapost

dovresti riuscire ad ottenere le informazioni che cerchi con

```
fdisk -l 
```

oppure 

```
df -h
```

----------

## Massimo_Beast

si , mille grazie

----------

## Massimo_Beast

una cosa.....ho creato tre partizioni , sda1, sda2 , sda3 , su sda3 ci installo ext4 , su sda2 la swap , e su sda1 ci devo installare la ext2 o la ext4 ? quale è meglio?

----------

## ciro64

A magior ragione, essendo sda3 la partizione del filesystem root, formattala in ext4.

----------

## bender86

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

> una cosa.....ho creato tre partizioni , sda1, sda2 , sda3 , su sda3 ci installo ext4 , su sda2 la swap , e su sda1 ci devo installare la ext2 o la ext4 ? quale è meglio?

 

Non hai detto per cosa usi quelle partizioni (né quanto sono grosse). Comunque dimenticati di ext2, non ha praticamente nessun senso ormai.

----------

## cloc3

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Comunque dimenticati di ext2, non ha praticamente nessun senso ormai.

 

bè, per esempio per le partizioni di boot, che contengono pochi file di piccole dimensoni, con accesso quasi esclusivo in sola lettura -> senza bisogno di journal.

tu, al contrario, cosa proporresti?

----------

## bender86

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> bè, per esempio per le partizioni di boot, che contengono pochi file di piccole dimensoni, con accesso quasi esclusivo in sola lettura -> senza bisogno di journal.
> 
> tu, al contrario, cosa proporresti?

 

Appunto, la partizione di boot non ha praticamente nessun senso ormai. Poi ovvio, se uno ha esigenze particolari è una possibilità in più, ma per utilizzi normali non vedo motivi. Anche perché cosa guadagni usando ext2 rispetto ad ext3, qualche mega risparmiato?

----------

## cloc3

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> la partizione di boot non ha praticamente nessun senso ormai.

 

ecco il tipico controesempio.

ancora attualissimo, a quanto pare.

secondo me, è sempre cosa buona abituarsi ad usare il minimo degli strumenti possibili per soddisfare le proprie esigenze. non tanto per il risparmio di spazio ma, più generalmente, di risorse. e per una questione di ordine e di semplicità.

io uso ext2 anche per le mie chiavette usb, nella partizione in cui colloco le immagini compresse. trattandosi al massimo di due file, ad accesso in sola lettura, mi sembra una scelta corretta.

a volte mi chiedo se, trattandosi di file di grossa dimensione (intorno ai 2G), non potrei ricavare qualche vantaggio da un ext4 senza journal, ma non ho approfondito la questione.

----------

## bender86

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *bender86 wrote:*   la partizione di boot non ha praticamente nessun senso ormai. 
> 
> ecco il tipico controesempio.
> 
> ancora attualissimo, a quanto pare.

 

Oddio, avviare FreeBSD da Grub mi sembra proprio un'esigenza particolare. Nel caso specifico oltretutto non serve avere una /boot separata, basta mettere il kernel nella /boot di Linux; oppure par partire il boot loader di FreeBSD da Grub.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> secondo me, è sempre cosa buona abituarsi ad usare il minimo degli strumenti possibili per soddisfare le proprie esigenze. non tanto per il risparmio di spazio ma, più generalmente, di risorse. e per una questione di ordine e di semplicità.

 

A me per lo stesso motivo sembra inutile usare una partizione per /boot.

Eventualmente, leggete il mio intervento come "Se volete usare ext2 (o /boot separata), abbiate dei buoni motivi". Massimo_Beast sta installando Gentoo per la prima volta, usare ext2 sulla partizione di sistema o quella dei dati è una cattiva idea.

----------

## cloc3

 *bender86 wrote:*   

>  Massimo_Beast sta installando Gentoo per la prima volta.

 

Massimo_Beast ha chiesto di provare subito l'installazione più veloce possibile.

addirittura vuole la tecnica delle immagini compresse.

lasciagli fare le sue prove.

quanto alla partizione di boot, non mi sembra argomento per le crociate e non sono stato nemeno io a suggerirla.

l'idea viene da una proposta sua che non mi sembra il caso di discutere. tra l'altro, se davvero ce la farà, con la squashfs, gli servirà proprio.

p.s.: @Massimo_Beast mi sono dimenticato di chiederti se hai verificato di fare il boot con la tua nuova installazione.

----------

## bender86

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Massimo_Beast ha chiesto di provare subito l'installazione più veloce possibile.
> 
> addirittura vuole la tecnica delle immagini compresse.

 

Mh... Noto ora in un altro thread. Io avevo letto solo questo.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> quanto alla partizione di boot, non mi sembra argomento per le crociate e non sono stato nemeno io a suggerirla.
> 
> l'idea viene da una proposta sua che non mi sembra il caso di discutere. tra l'altro, se davvero ce la farà, con la squashfs, gli servirà proprio.

 

Sì, direi di chiudere qua.

Torniamo in argomento.

----------

## Massimo_Beast

grazie mille ., ho installato la ext4.......ho terminato anche l'installazione di gentoo , ho creato un nuovo utente (massimo) , adesso dovrei installare kde. mi sorge un dubbio , sull'handbook mi dice che devo configurare il kernel per regolare la mia scheda video.......ma io ho usato genkernel......non dovrebbe aver fatto tutto lui? oppure devo metterci la mano io , come dice l'handbook?

----------

## cloc3

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

> ma io ho usato genkernel......non dovrebbe aver fatto tutto lui?

 

adesso aprirei un altro thread, perché siamo andati in là con le presentazioni.

comunque genkernel fa del suo meglio.

se vuoi personalizzare oltre devi usare menuconfig.

non uso mai genkernel, ma dovrebbe avere un'opzione apposta.

----------

## xdarma

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

>  adesso dovrei installare kde.

 

Se non ho capito male, adesso su gentoo il database predefinito per kde4 è sqlite.

Forse è meglio se aggiungi la USE sqlite a /etc/make.conf

Appena mi schiarisco le idee ti faccio sapere ;-)

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

> sull'handbook mi dice che devo configurare il kernel per regolare la mia scheda video.......ma io ho usato genkernel......non dovrebbe aver fatto tutto lui? oppure devo metterci la mano io , come dice l'handbook?

 

Devi metterci le mani tu, ma basta che lanci genkernel con il flag aggiuntivo --menuconfig e poi segui le istruzioni dell'handbook per le voci che ti interessano.

----------

